# craftsman plunge base



## AmericanMaple (Oct 13, 2011)

anyone know where i can get a craftsman plunge base? Or have one they would be willing to sell cheap, im working on a high school budget. Im trying to stay away from sears parts service. any help would be greatly appreciated 
- the high school woodworker


----------



## wayno1960 (Dec 30, 2011)

you might try on ebay or if like around here the local radio stations have a program to buy and sell things use it,look for parts maybe cheaper that way?


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

It helps if you give the model of router you are searching for and if you have the base model number you want?


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

yup model number please? if its the 12 amp Model# 27683 i think i have an extra plunge base i never use, i run keep one set up as a plunge one set up as a fixed. and yes really I'm that lazy i don't like switching bases. but at one point does one have enough routers? i also have the craftsman pro model i use as my router table rig, the ultra handy palm router and i think somewhere theres an old PC 690 laying around.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*If you have zero luck*

This price is very hard to beat:
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00927666000P?prdNo=3&blockNo=3&blockType=G3

And they have a combo for $119.99:
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00927683000P?prdNo=6&blockNo=6&blockType=G6

Also they are regarded highly for the cost vs other brands which cost more.  bill


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

I picked up the Craftsman $119 one Woodnthings links to for around $90 on sale last month so look for sales if buying new. Also sign up for Ebates.com and go to sears.com through their website. You get 6% back from Sears with them. I got six more dollars back on my router.


----------



## AmericanMaple (Oct 13, 2011)

*router number*

sorry i been out of town an unable to reply. But the router i have is the red top craftsman professional Model: 320.28084 12.5 Amp Routerhttp://www.woodworkingtalk.com/images/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

ok american i have that one as well, but im not givin up my plunge base..lol..have you tried checking through sears parts though? if i remember right that router is sold as a solo unit with a fixed base, or with the fixed base and plunge.


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

On ebay Item number:110796809660 contact the seller, and ask for the craftsman number of this plunge frame. Then contact sears parts and see if it will work. If so then contact the seller and see if you can make a deal for the plunge frame alone.

You can buy a the sears floor model here for $59, then turn around and sell yours for $30 and you have yourself a $30 good router.

Here is the manual for the 28084, you can check sears parts for the plunge part number and search online might find it cheaper


----------



## AmericanMaple (Oct 13, 2011)

troyd1976 said:


> ok american i have that one as well, but im not givin up my plunge base..lol..have you tried checking through sears parts though? if i remember right that router is sold as a solo unit with a fixed base, or with the fixed base and plunge.


Yes it originally was sold as a two base model but I got it on display, missing a few parts, at my local Sears with only the fixed base


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

AmericanMaple said:


> Yes it originally was sold as a two base model but I got it on display, missing a few parts, at my local Sears with only the fixed base


The 28084 was actually a three base. Great router, especially for the price. Shame they dispensed of the 3-base kit so quickly.

The plunge base itself (meaning no springs, no handles, no nothing) is $22 or so on Sears Parts Direct. Probably much cheaper to scour ebay or Craigslist to find a complete unit.


----------



## Maverick (Nov 25, 2014)

troyd1976 said:


> yup model number please? if its the 12 amp Model# 27683 i think i have an extra plunge base i never use, i run keep one set up as a plunge one set up as a fixed. and yes really I'm that lazy i don't like switching bases. but at one point does one have enough routers? i also have the craftsman pro model i use as my router table rig, the ultra handy palm router and i think somewhere theres an old PC 690 laying around.


I seen your post and wanted to see if you DO have the plunge base for the 27683 Router. If so, I will buy it from you. Thank-You


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

If he doesn't. I think I may...


----------



## Maverick (Nov 25, 2014)

ryan50hrl said:


> If he doesn't. I think I may...


GREAT! How much you looking for if you do have one?


----------

